# How do I teach my dog to target faces?



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=eEKFmUR5TE8

You're welcome.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

That gives giving Christmas Kisses a very new meaning.. Good one..


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Bad time to be in the Urkraine. I just can't stop thinking "Liability".
Baillif, would you put on that face "sleeve" and do this? Just once?
LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow just wow. I mean I can't believe they are using a sleeve. Way to make the dog equipment oriented. The face sleeve could have at least looked like a real face.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Not something I'd teach a dog here but yeah I would do face catches 

I was thinking of teaching Crank to target for the spot on the suit right below the throat on accessory attacks


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow.. That's a little scary... :shocked:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Not something I'd teach a dog here but yeah I would do face catches
> 
> I was thinking of teaching Crank to target for the spot on the suit right below the throat on accessory attacks


Oh...PLEEEEEZZZZZZZEEEEE post video.


----------

